# My Very First Pneumatic Pop-Up Prop



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Whew...just finished this...and I thought it was going to be so easy!! :googly:
This is going on my front porch on Halloween-
Here's two videos, as I have not decided which head to use. 
Let me know which head you think is better...











:jol:


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Killer job! I like the first one, sounded scarrier.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yup...you got me with the first one. Startled the crap out of me! I just have to say the setup with the ambient crickets and owls with the unassuming JoL on top is pure genius! No one would expect it, and you draw thoer attention to it before the popup scare with it.. Very nicely pulled off.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, i like head #1.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That'll get 'em every time! I like the first head better because it contrasts a little more with the wood. Nice work. Really nice.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

oh yeah! There will be dirty pants that night! 

I too think the first head and voice was the more interesting selection.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome scarey prop. I'll go with the crowd and pick the first head.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup I liek the first one too..
very tricky you are..
no one is going to suspect that
great job


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

i like the first laff better but i will be the odd ball and say i like the second head better .......maybe its a newbie thing lol


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

haha, thanks everyone! I value your input, and thank you for your very kind words!...I think you all are right about the first laugh, it's way more startling...

Surprisingly, I actually thought most people would pick the second head, but I do think the first one is actually more creepy in a mutant sorta way...:zombie:

BTW, the sounds are Poison props Crickets/Swamp cd, recorded to the picoBoo...their sound fx cd's are really, really good!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

awesome job.. i too go with #1


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great job. Where did you find those little dudes? I think the first one is GREAT!!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, Turtle:
First one is from Evilusions, second from Ghost Ride Productions


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

very cool! I did not notice the difference between heads, but I also have had 7 pumpkin ales. I also agree the set up is very effective.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like laugh #1 but head #2. I jumped when I watched the first one lol and I knew it was coming... great setup. The pumpkin's a great disguise and the ambient sound is awesome creepy.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I really enjoyed the first one as well. I love the sound bit of the first one too. Great job and excellent delivery!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone...A couple of my friends said the video was too shaky and too dark, so I dragged out the steadicam and turned on some lights...

you can actually see the faces a bit better

Okay, on to my next project!!
:jol:


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

First one. Great job. Love the idea.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

the SHMAG head i like the best, great job, i jumped to in the first video.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work Davy...first head and sound work best foe me


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent! Wasn't expecting that at all! I prefer the first one too, but either would be just as effective on the night

Ana


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You're definately going to scare the candy out of people. Very sneaky.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like the first one better too... it's a great prop!


----------

